# Advent Support Website



## Dipesh (Jan 16, 2005)

*ADvent Support Website*

CAn anybdy help me find Advent Laptops Official Website--I wanna buy a new Laptop--Advent 7064M ..

Wht do ppl say abt this Manufacturer..Is is nice to have an Advent Notebook

Thanx


----------



## molyball (Feb 5, 2005)

*Advent 7064*

Have been looking for the same info myself. What I have found is:- 
There is no web site :sad: , the advent 7064 is an 'Own Brand' for PCWorld :frown: . 
It is a recent upgrade for the Advent 7053 :smile: . 
This should give you a review of the 7053 http://www.whatlaptop.co.uk/YdS6nc9o-WckGQ.html. 
I thought it might do me for when I travel abroad, ie. a bit smaller than a normal laptop and a good battery life!

Molyball


----------



## mbd2884 (Feb 28, 2005)

It depends on the computer you have. Some Advent models are the same as the Medion computers, so you can use support from medion..co.uk
For all others you can use http://www.pcservicecall.co.uk
They have drivers, bios updates and software support for the advent computers


----------

